
The Corporate Tax Dodge Continues - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/30/opinion/the-corporate-tax-dodge-continues.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region
======
bobby_9x
The US has one of the highest corporate tax rates in the world. With more
restrictions and taxes, things like this will continue to happen.

